# Christian name spelt wrong on flight -help



## miss.s (31 Oct 2007)

Ive booked flights for my aunt and her grandson to return home to the uk 
ive spelt the grandsons christian name wrong i put down LENORD instead of LEONARD does this matter all other details are correct 
i booked through ryanair and am afraid that they will charge a fortune 

Thank you for any advice


----------



## ROSS (1 Nov 2007)

Yes - €100 for a name change.
I assume this is for a UK to Ireland flight. If so, and the grandson is under 16, identification is not required therefore how will Ryanair know that the name is spelt wrong ?


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

I've seen at least one other post here on _AAM _suggesting that somebody got a similar name correction done for nothing by _Ryanair_.

Update: here you go - read the whole thread in case it is not directly relevant to this specific query.


----------



## miss.s (1 Nov 2007)

ROSS said:


> Yes - €100 for a name change.
> I assume this is for a UK to Ireland flight. If so, and the grandson is under 16, identification is not required therefore how will Ryanair know that the name is spelt wrong ?


 

€100 is more than the ticket -madness!!!!
his grandmothers surname is diffrent to his so will he not require id
i just dont want them to get to dublin airport on sat and not be allowed home it was my mistake in the spelling i spelt it how it is pronounced but the spelling is diffrent 
i might just ring ryanair and see and if ive to pay ill pay but i think that ill defo ask about i.d. as your right how will they know

thanks 
miss.s


----------



## Leper (1 Nov 2007)

Miss S

Ryanair can be difficult but in this particular situation I feel you will have no problem.  The name change charge applies when say A cannot travel and you want B to avail of the flight instead.  Even Ryanair allows for phonetic spelling.

Now if a change of name from Leonard to say Julia was to happen it would be a different matter.


----------



## tallpaul (1 Nov 2007)

If the €100 charge is more than the price of a ticket, why not simply book another ticket in the correct name and don't bother using the wrong one???


----------



## juke (1 Nov 2007)

I did a ryanair name change when i mis spelt a friends name - lesley for leslie - called the call centre, they laughed, chenged the spelling  - no charge. This was last january


----------



## ClubMan (1 Nov 2007)

miss.s said:


> €100 is more than the ticket -madness!!!!


Maybe not if the other reports of people getting names changed are true!


----------



## Liar's Poker (1 Nov 2007)

Yeah, i also misspelled my own name and rang them up and had no problem changing it without charge. I don't suspect you will have a difficulty. Let us know how you get on to see whether Rayanair have changed their policy and see it as another source of income. It's only a matter of time before the have a toilet charge


----------



## Stephenkelly (1 Nov 2007)

Have done it before and and didnt even mention it! They didnt say anything to me when I checked in!


----------



## miss.s (4 Nov 2007)

Liar's Poker said:


> Yeah, i also misspelled my own name and rang them up and had no problem changing it without charge. I don't suspect you will have a difficulty. Let us know how you get on to see whether Rayanair have changed their policy and see it as another source of income. It's only a matter of time before the have a toilet charge


 


just thought id let people know that no extra fee had to be paid My aunt got to the airport didnt say a thing and nobody asked any questions she is now safely back at home as is her grandson 
Thanks a million for the replies


----------

